# Live edge table



## Texasstate (Feb 8, 2018)

Working on this live edge mesquite table with a sewing machine base. Will post pics as it progresses

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 8, 2018)

Then I trimmed the slab to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 8, 2018)

Epoxing one side then the other!


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 8, 2018)

Sanded epoxy smooth on both sides to 100 grit. Wet the slab to see how it will look.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2018)

Looking good Justin!


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 2, 2018)

Sanded to 220 and first coat of watco danish oil on

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 8, 2018)

Done. 
Danish oil finish 
Painted the base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 26, 2018)

Had to gloss it up a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 26, 2018)

Very nice wood and workmanship. How will this table be used? Love the old iron base.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 26, 2018)

Just a entry way table


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 26, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Just a entry way table


That will make a nice statement as people enter you home.


----------

